# Clean/Restore '08 Team Soloist



## tyjacks (Oct 21, 2006)

This may have been discussed before, but what can I use to clean my gray '07 (S1) Team Soloist? I love this frame, but its gotten stained and faded over the years, the white "CERVELO" logos are not white anymore. Can the frame be restored to it's original glorious colors??


----------



## Cheers! (Aug 20, 2006)

try using some elbow grease. Some dawn, and a gentle scrub with a green scouring pad.


----------



## texascyclist (May 10, 2005)

Have you ever used a Magic Eraser? It is amazing


----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

I am not sure how much you want o invest in a brand new paint job but Calfee in California in my opinion is the best way to go for an original restoration

heres the link:

http://www.calfeedesign.com/refinishpricing.htm

His reputation is among the best in the industry .

Hopes this helps


----------

